

Ask HN: Is Node.js appropriate for timeline critical applications? - synxer

I am about to start writing a timeline critical application, whereby, a user would be able to sync music to events. I want to execute client-side JS with (mostly) perfect timing. I read that Node.js is reliable for soft realtime apps. I also enjoy the idea of writing server-side JS. I have a background in C# .Net, some RoR, CF, PHP - is this route a good choice for me?
======
elliottcarlson
Node.js isn't a client side system, just server-side. If you need events to
trigger without concern of network latency etc, the triggers and checking
should all be pre-loaded on the client side and that would be independent of
the server technology used.

Look in to popcornjs[1] and see the Donald Duck sample[2] utilizing popcornjs
to see what you can do client wise for synced triggers.

One a different note - Node.js is an amazing server-side system and I highly
recommend playing with it.

[1] <http://popcornjs.org/>

[2] <http://www.rebelliouspixels.com/semanticremix/>

